# Kendall Jenner prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (52x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Kendall Jenner prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (14x)*

21x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Kendall Jenner prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (35x) Update*

17x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## ass20 (1 Dez. 2016)

THanks so much for Kendall


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

Thank you so much


----------

